# pkg upgrade problem after update 10.3-RELEASE to 11.1-RELEASE



## veryfoot (May 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm having this issue after performing a "freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.1-RELEASE" on an ALIX appliance (Intel 512 mhz - 256 Mo RAM)

Details :


```
freebsd-version 
11.1-RELEASE-p10
```

I have also create a Swap file of 256 Mo.

When i try to "pkg upgrade" i have this message :


```
pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (190 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (190 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity...Child process pid=1562 terminated abnormally: Killed
```

Any help will be appreciated

Regards,


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2018)

`pkg-static install -f pkg`
`pkg upgrade -f`


----------



## veryfoot (May 11, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your fast return.

My swap file was too small (256 Mo). 

But after re create it at 1Go size, and ran again your commands, pkg upgrade -f have performed the required updates.

Everything is now back to normal.

Thanks again. Problem Solved.

Best regards.


----------

